# Where to start? -bank account, residency and work



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

What is the first thing to do out of the 3... open a bank account, apply for residency or get a job...?

I am currently living in Malaga with my spanish boyfriend, but i was unsure about a few things. I am currently looking for work, but to get a job i thought you needed a bank account and residency card? but to get a residency card, you need to have an income?(i.e. bank account and job) and to get a bank account you need residency card?
I'm a little lost... it just seems like a big catch 22.
At the moment, my boyfriend supports us with his income, and i earn 400 per month from the uk. But we are looking to move out of our apartment into a house for more space for our dogs. But our plan is at a halt now until i can get everything sorted and find a job here.
I moved here a year ago, after 3 months a returned to the uk for a month, then back to spain for just under 6. i then went to the uk for a week and returned 2 months ago... i hear you are only allowed 6 months, and i have no intentions to visit uk soon, so i only have 4 months to sort everything out.
Also, i hear for residency, you need health insurance? is it compulsory? (im in my mid 20's and perfectly healthy)
I'd appreciate everyones advice.
Thanks. 
Zara.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ZaraMaria said:


> What is the first thing to do out of the 3... open a bank account, apply for residency or get a job...?
> 
> I am currently living in Malaga with my spanish boyfriend, but i was unsure about a few things. I am currently looking for work, but to get a job i thought you needed a bank account and residency card? but to get a residency card, you need to have an income?(i.e. bank account and job) and to get a bank account you need residency card?
> I'm a little lost... it just seems like a big catch 22.
> ...



you are required to register as resident after 90 consecutive days in Spain ( if you're here more than 182 / 365 you are automatically tax resident - a whole separate issue )

in order to do this you need to show that you can support yourself - so proof of income - it would help if this was paid/transferred into a Spanish bank account you can open a non-resident account with your passport .......... although I'm not sure that 400 a month would be considered sufficient

it would probably help your case that your boyfriend will support you/is supporting you financially, though

you would also need private healthcare unless by the time you register you have either found contracted work or registered as autónomo/self-employed here - they won't issue a resident certificate otherwise


it might be worth you looking into becoming _parejas de hecho_ - that way you could be covered for health as your boyfriend's dependent - but I think you have to be able to prove you've been living together something like 2 years, I'm not sure though, so as I say, it might be worth checking it out


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you are required to register as resident after 90 consecutive days in Spain ( if you're here more than 182 / 365 you are automatically tax resident - a whole separate issue )
> 
> in order to do this you need to show that you can support yourself - so proof of income - it would help if this was paid/transferred into a Spanish bank account you can open a non-resident account with your passport .......... although I'm not sure that 400 a month would be considered sufficient
> 
> ...


So i need to apply for residency first? how can i open a bank account to transfer money into? i thought i needed the residency card to open a bank account to apply for residency? 
And how can i increase my income when i need a residency card and a bank account to start working?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ZaraMaria said:


> So i need to apply for residency first? how can i open a bank account to transfer money into? i thought i needed the residency card to open a bank account to apply for residency?
> And how can i increase my income when i need a residency card and a bank account to start working?


you can open a non-resident bank account with just your passport - then when you get the resident cert you can change it to a resident one

it does seem catch-22............ but you can apply for jobs without a resident cert. or register as autónomo if you are working self-employed

what do you do? is it something you can do here as self-employed?


the govt. has introduced these rules to stop people coming to Spain without the means to support themselves - it might seem harsh - but Spain can't afford to look after the people already here


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you can open a non-resident bank account with just your passport - then when you get the resident cert you can change it to a resident one
> 
> it does seem catch-22............ but you can apply for jobs without a resident cert. or register as autónomo if you are working self-employed
> 
> ...


ahhh ok - i didnt know i could open a bank account like that! that helps alot! thankyou!
My dad owns a business in uk. but because i can't do alot of work here for him, i dont want to demand a higher wage. i can only do minimal online work for him. But i needed some income to be able to put money towards living here (even if it is only about 480e) , until i find a job out here. I dont think i could register that as self-employed.. :S


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ZaraMaria said:


> ahhh ok - i didnt know i could open a bank account like that! that helps alot! thankyou!
> My dad owns a business in uk. but because i can't do alot of work here for him, i dont want to demand a higher wage. i can only do minimal online work for him. But i needed some income to be able to put money towards living here (even if it is only about 480e) , until i find a job out here. I dont think i could register that as self-employed.. :S


I'd find out how it would work registering as resident with your boyfriend supporting you tbh - I suspect that when 'they' came up the rules, 'they' hadn't thought about us _furriners_ setting up home with one of their own 

maybe they'd accept some sort of written documentation that he supports you financially


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I'd find out how it would work registering as resident with your boyfriend supporting you tbh - I suspect that when 'they' came up the rules, 'they' hadn't thought about us _furriners_ setting up home with one of their own
> 
> n


I know  i've just found an address for local Oficinas de Extranjeros... so on wednesday, ill get my boyfriend to just take me down there and ask someone how to go about it. 
I understand that there is all these rules to comply with and documents needed, so theres no 'sponging from the country' but i just wish it was a little clearer. 
Like... ''apply for residencia... open bank with residency card.. then off you go to find a job'' .... 
Oh well... it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ZaraMaria said:


> I know  i've just found an address for local Oficinas de Extranjeros... so on wednesday, ill get my boyfriend to just take me down there and ask someone how to go about it.
> I understand that there is all these rules to comply with and documents needed, so theres no 'sponging from the country' but i just wish it was a little clearer.
> Like... ''apply for residencia... open bank with residency card.. then off you go to find a job'' ....
> Oh well... it will all be worth it in the end


good luck with the job bit.................................


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> good luck with the job bit.................................


ive just found this on another expat site.... 

''I understand that you have to have provide a certificate from your Bank showing income of at least 432€ i.e. for pensioners or early retirees or produce proof that you are working in Spain''

is this just the amount for pensioners? will it be higher for me?

also... this requirement was only enforced in april! so if i had done this sooner, it would have been eaasier  oh dear


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ZaraMaria said:


> ive just found this on another expat site....
> 
> ''I understand that you have to have provide a certificate from your Bank showing income of at least 432€ i.e. for pensioners or early retirees or produce proof that you are working in Spain''
> 
> ...


yes it would have been easier - & although the law was passed in April it only came into effect in a lot of areas in July/August & some areas are still ignoring it...........

the actual monetary figure is pure conjecture still - but somewhere between 5000ish & 7000ish a year

the law says that the requirement is between...........the level below which you can ask for state assistance (about 430 a month) & state pension (something like 630 a month)


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes it would have been easier - & although the law was passed in April it only came into effect in a lot of areas in July/August & some areas are still ignoring it...........
> 
> the actual monetary figure is pure conjecture still - but somewhere between 5000ish & 7000ish a year
> 
> the law says that the requirement is between...........the level below which you can ask for state assistance (about 430 a month) & state pension (something like 630 a month)


So 480e might not be accepted? :S Tomorrow, i am going to open a temporary spanish account.. would it help if i set up a standing order from my partners account to mine? like 150e a month? (that would give me annual income of 7000), or would that not count?
I am just worried about being refused


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ZaraMaria said:


> So 480e might not be accepted? :S Tomorrow, i am going to open a temporary spanish account.. would it help if i set up a standing order from my partners account to mine? like 150e a month? (that would give me annual income of 7000), or would that not count?
> I am just worried about being refused


every little helps....... and a regular amount going into a Spanish bank account is apparently what they ask for

I think really the main problem is that the extranjerías themselves don't know exactly what they are supposed to do - or_ exactly_ how much you are supposed to have coming in

tbh I think you should be in a strong position - especially if your boyfriend goes with you & tells them that he is happy to support in addition to your income

don't forget the healthcare - call the DWP in Newcastle tomorrow & ask about form S1 - I think you should be able to get one because you are paying NI in the UK - that will give you up to 2 years cover in Spain under a reciprocal agreement


please let us know how you get on


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> every little helps....... and a regular amount going into a Spanish bank account is apparently what they ask for
> 
> I think really the main problem is that the extranjerías themselves don't know exactly what they are supposed to do - or_ exactly_ how much you are supposed to have coming in
> 
> ...


I have the EHIC card - but i think that's only 6 months... Can i obtain the s1 form online?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ZaraMaria said:


> I have the EHIC card - but i think that's only 6 months... Can i obtain the s1 form online?


you won't be able to use the EHIC as resident - & they definitely DO accept the S1 as proof of healthcare provision

you have to phone them though - you can't get it online - I've phoned them quite a few times recently & they really are very helpful


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you won't be able to use the EHIC as resident - & they definitely DO accept the S1 as proof of healthcare provision
> 
> you have to phone them though - you can't get it online - I've phoned them quite a few times recently & they really are very helpful


Do you have the phone number? and do you think they would they post the form to my address here in spain.. or would it be to my uk address? 
Thank you, by the way, your advice is really helpful


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

Is this the form?
http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/ca8454.pdf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ZaraMaria said:


> Do you have the phone number? and do you think they would they post the form to my address here in spain.. or would it be to my uk address?
> Thank you, by the way, your advice is really helpful


 here's the number - & yes, they'll send it to you in Spain if you qualify

Overseas Healthcare Team *44 191 21 81999*

they'll ask for your NI number & maybe a few other details


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ZaraMaria said:


> Is this the form?
> http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/ca8454.pdf


it does look familiar - but I'm not sure

when I sent off for my dad's early last year you couldn't get it online - maybe that's changed

best to phone & check - then if you can do it online that's time saved


----------



## livoshka (Sep 19, 2012)

Chances are you will not find work.


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

livoshka said:


> Chances are you will not find work.


Hmmm... Thanks... Really helpful


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> it does look familiar - but I'm not sure
> 
> when I sent off for my dad's early last year you couldn't get it online - maybe that's changed
> 
> best to phone & check - then if you can do it online that's time saved



Surely that form is for someone who is paying NI contributions in UK but lives abroad?

Which I don't think applies to the OP (unless I missed something).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Surely that form is for someone who is paying NI contributions in UK but lives abroad?
> 
> Which I don't think applies to the OP (unless I missed something).


you missed something - the OP is doing some work in the UK for her dad & getting paid by him - & therefore presumably paying NI in the UK ......................


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you missed something - the OP is doing some work in the UK for her dad & getting paid by him - & therefore presumably paying NI in the UK ......................


Yes, they're going to sort me a pay slip out that i can send with the form 

So far so good


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

livoshka said:


> Chances are you will not find work.


Funny that, because I've been here a week and I'm inundated with offers. I'm getting 6 or 7 requests for interviews every day and have had an offer for every job I've interviewed for. I was also told to forget about moving to Spain and that I'd never get a contract job. Glad I didn't listen.


----------



## carlokoko (Sep 20, 2012)

*NIE barcelona*

Hello there.

Went to encounter the spanish bureaucracy monster today !Get my papre ready to apply for NIE..

I must mention that we stood under rain for sometime,then went in to hear that they stop giving number for the day.Was 20 past 9! poeple been in Q since 6 am !for what?

At the end had chance to speek to one of unhappy clerck you may come x sometime,on unlucky day.Well she said that rule have changed since July 2012 and to apply for NIE ,EU citizens still need a proof of income and how you support your self .???

Also been asked the motivation to apply for NIE.Is it for work or for study?been offered only two option didn't know what to answer,just said I wanna join the Gym and buy a flat.She become unhappier then a left her face behind.
I think I just met the wrong clerk? 

The Q was long enough as the 60% or more, were student,so maybe better to wait so all can be done in a day.


The big question is :when asked the motivation for applying? So wondering what make the officer happy to hear????
Just wanna NIE to open bank acc and get Bicing card.,for the mom.
Any advise welcome. 

thanks

koko


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

carlokoko said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Went to encounter the spanish bureaucracy monster today !Get my papre ready to apply for NIE..
> 
> ...



Crikey, it's quite hard to understand some of what you are writing. But then I guess (correctly?) that English may not be your main language?


Anyway, firstly- you do NOT need proof of income for just an NIE.

However, if you are intending on staying in Spain permanently, then you will need to apply for residencia which will need proof of income and proof of health cover.

Your reason for wanting an NIE/residencia, should be obvious. 

If you intend to buy a holiday home - that's the reason to give for an NIE.
If you intend moving here on a permanent basis - that's the reason to give for a residencia (or NIE first).


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You can open a bank account with a passport. There is no need for an NIE.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

*Tarjeta de Residencia*

Hi All! 

I was sure we did the right things and in the right order when we first moved to Spain, but in reading lots of threads here, I am now slightly confused and not sure if I am reading it all wrong or not. 

Mark (my partner), got the NIE when we arrived. But he does not have any ´Residency Card´ (apparently there is one! with a photo and fingerprint)??? I don´t remember the Police ever asking us if he had enough money to survive here and what his intentions were in Spain... they gave him the NIE card with no questions whatsoever. This was in May 11. The NIE card says ´European resident in Spain´ (Residente Comunitario en España). 

Have things changed now? 

Apart from that, he has a business in UK and the accountant thinks Mark is a Spanish resident so taxes works in different ways we´ve been told, but never mind this, is he a Spanish resident ? 

Might call the Police in Gandia to see if they can help, otherwise we´ll be off to the Town Hall and get married, lol! 

Also found out there is a TIE number too.. but I won´t get there just yet!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lolito said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I was sure we did the right things and in the right order when we first moved to Spain, but in reading lots of threads here, I am now slightly confused and not sure if I am reading it all wrong or not.
> 
> ...


Afaik you dont need to do the proof of income thing for an NIE, but you will need to go and sign on the foreigners list, which was once known as residency. This is now a green A4 sheet and will also have your NIE number on it as well. For this you will most probably have to show income and in Gandia I can tell you its a real nigtmare to get one. It involves standing in endless queues at 7 am. First to get an appointment, and second to get in the following day (at least thats what happened recently to someone


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Stra... 

We went to Gandia twice to get it done, a couple of months ago, we called first, apparently you need to go around 12.30 and stand outside and someone will come and give numbers for the following day... we went back and we only waited about 5 minutes, but then again we might have been lucky. 

We had the A4 green paper when we first moved to Valencia City... we gave it to them (Gandia) and they gave us a credit card sized NIE, they said it was a new one as people were complaining that the NIE was too big to carry with them at all times. 

IT is still green, it says ´Certificado de registro de ciudadano de la unión´
It got the name, NIE number, address, country he comes from and ´resident in Spain as from May 2011´.

He is on the phone to the English Consulate now... 

Not sure if that green form you mention is another one... but it looks like it is!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Afaik you dont need to do the proof of income thing for an NIE, but you will need to go and sign on the foreigners list, which was once known as residency. This is now a green A4 sheet and will also have your NIE number on it as well. For this you will most probably have to show income and in Gandia I can tell you its a real nigtmare to get one. It involves standing in endless queues at 7 am. First to get an appointment, and second to get in the following day (at least thats what happened recently to someone


some places are (apparently) now issuing flimsy credit card sized 'certificates' - no fingerprints or photos though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Stra...
> 
> We went to Gandia twice to get it done, a couple of months ago, we called first, apparently you need to go around 12.30 and stand outside and someone will come and give numbers for the following day... we went back and we only waited about 5 minutes, but then again we might have been lucky.
> 
> ...


he has a resident cert / card - although the rules changed in April regarding proof of income a lot of places didn't enforce them until June/July - some still aren't


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Clemmie00 said:


> Funny that, because I've been here a week and I'm inundated with offers. I'm getting 6 or 7 requests for interviews every day and have had an offer for every job I've interviewed for. I was also told to forget about moving to Spain and that I'd never get a contract job. Glad I didn't listen.


I have to say, when I was in Spain I didnt have any trouble finding contracted work - some werent and commission only, which meant I had to become autonomo, but yes, there is contracted work. The problem is that the contracts are only for three months, the work, unless you're skilled is usually telesales or TEFL and poorly paid. 

I worked for a few of these companies and it was tough going, miss your target and you're out! Altho the last place I worked in they did renew my contract for three further months, it wasnt too bad and I made good money - 400€ a month. So yes, there is work around, especially on the costas

Jo xxx


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, apparently, and according to the British Consulate in Valencia, they said that the NIE is at the same time your residency card. They don´t issue Residence Cards anymore. 

How confusing, that happens when you google things on the internet to know about something, I´ll usually end up more confused!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lolito said:


> Stra...
> 
> We went to Gandia twice to get it done, a couple of months ago, we called first, apparently you need to go around 12.30 and stand outside and someone will come and give numbers for the following day... we went back and we only waited about 5 minutes, but then again we might have been lucky.
> 
> ...




No, they gave you a credit sized 'residencia' - very different. Yes, it contains the NIE number but will not have a photo on it nor a finger print.


The consulate are almost correct when they said "the NIE is at the same time your residency card". what they mean is that the new card shows your NIE whilst being your proof of being on the list of foreigners (or simply, being the residencia).



The real problem with the internet (and always will be) is that a lot of the information is not maintained and so could be out of date or simply wrong.


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

Clemmie00 said:


> Funny that, because I've been here a week and I'm inundated with offers. I'm getting 6 or 7 requests for interviews every day and have had an offer for every job I've interviewed for. I was also told to forget about moving to Spain and that I'd never get a contract job. Glad I didn't listen.


In what area are you applying for work? When i look in the papers and online, most of the jobs are in Marbella.. I'm hoping for something in Benalmadena or Torremolinos... But tbh, i think i'm going to have to do it the old fashioned way just going down there and walking into every business handing in my CV. Also, my problem is i don't have many qualifications.. i got good GSCE results in high school.. but no college :S


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ZaraMaria said:


> In what area are you applying for work? When i look in the papers and online, most of the jobs are in Marbella.. I'm hoping for something in Benalmadena or Torremolinos... But tbh, i think i'm going to have to do it the old fashioned way just going down there and walking into every business handing in my CV. Also, my problem is i don't have many qualifications.. i got good GSCE results in high school.. but no college :S


 there are many telesales places along the coast from Torremolinos to Marbella. Club la Costa in Mijas employ time share telesales, its gruesome, but its money!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> No, they gave you a credit sized 'residencia' - very different. Yes, it contains the NIE number but will not have a photo on it nor a finger print.
> 
> 
> The consulate are almost correct when they said "the NIE is at the same time your residency card". what they mean is that the new card shows your NIE whilst being your proof of being on the list of foreigners (or simply, being the residencia).
> ...


So what about people who just want an NIE?  They arent residents always 
We applied for ours separately about 3 years apart, NIE when we bought the house and then residencia when we lived here
As you say, things change all the time and its hardly ever updated promptly


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

It turns out.. I cant fill in the S1 form - as i only make £100 a month and dont contribute enough NI. So, I'm looking into health insurance.. But, i'm not sure what sort of cover i'll need to be granted residency. I've found a spanish insurance company, not a bad price, what sort of cover would i need? Would 'primary care' be ok, or would i need 'hospitalization' cover? 

Has anyone else done this recently? If so, what type of health cover did you have?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ZaraMaria said:


> It turns out.. I cant fill in the S1 form - as i only make £100 a month and dont contribute enough NI. So, I'm looking into health insurance.. But, i'm not sure what sort of cover i'll need to be granted residency. I've found a spanish insurance company, not a bad price, what sort of cover would i need? Would 'primary care' be ok, or would i need 'hospitalization' cover?
> 
> Has anyone else done this recently? If so, what type of health cover did you have?


that's a shame.......I thought you said you earn 400 a month though :confused2:

100 a month won't be enough for proof of income either....................

I would expect you to need full health cover, since the idea is that you won't be resorting to state healthcare in any way


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> So what about people who just want an NIE?  They arent residents always
> We applied for ours separately about 3 years apart, NIE when we bought the house and then residencia when we lived here
> As you say, things change all the time and its hardly ever updated promptly


then they just apply for a NIE number, surely :confused2:


with the EX15 (unless that has changed in the last few weeks )


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> that's a shame.......I thought you said you earn 400 a month though :confused2:
> 
> 100 a month won't be enough for proof of income either....................
> 
> I would expect you to need full health cover, since the idea is that you won't be resorting to state healthcare in any way


It has to be £150 or something 

And i know, that's why i was thinking of setting up a SO from my partners account to mine for 150 a month - that makes my annual income £7k - which is enough?

I'm starting to worry more and more about everything now... everytime i finally think i know what i'm doing, something else pops up! My boyfriend tries to help. but he doesn't have a clue, the best he can do for me is drive me around the city to the offices and banks! 

I've found a good insurance policy - covers everything up to hospitalization for 25e a month

I am just praying that my income is 'sufficiant enought to support' my self ! This is the only obstacle i have now...


----------



## JoeWilliams (Sep 20, 2012)

*NIE nightmare*

Me and my partner also queued for hours in the rain, to be told that for an NIE EU citizens now need proof of income so that they are not a drain on the economy and also proof of healthcare cover. This was put in place July 2012.

The lady told us our money must be in euro aswell, so we will have to transfer it to a spanish bank account. We were wondering which bank is best to open an account with if you dont have an NIE?

Also any recommendations on where to find sufficient healthcare cover? As we don't want to queue again just to be turned down.

When asked our intentions we told her we were looking for work but unemployed at the momment. If you have the right documentation that answer should be ok.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoeWilliams said:


> Me and my partner also queued for hours in the rain, to be told that for an NIE EU citizens now need proof of income so that they are not a drain on the economy and also proof of healthcare cover. This was put in place July 2012.
> 
> The lady told us our money must be in euro aswell, so we will have to transfer it to a spanish bank account. We were wondering which bank is best to open an account with if you dont have an NIE?
> 
> ...


yes, the law changed in April & was in force in my area in fact almost immediately - although not generally throughout Spain until July - but you don't need the proof for just a NIE - only to register as resident

you'll get as many bank recommendations as there are banks  , as already said, you can open a non-resident account with your passport

as far as healthcare cover is concerned then I would expect you to need pretty comprehensive cover to ensure that you don't need the state system in any circumstances

both ASSSA & Sanitas are frequently recommended on this forum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ZaraMaria said:


> It has to be £150 or something
> 
> And i know, that's why i was thinking of setting up a SO from my partners account to mine for 150 a month - that makes my annual income £7k - which is enough?
> 
> ...


that sounds like a good policy - who is it with?

I'm still confused - if you only get 100 ish a month then your boyfriend would need to transfer 480€ some-odd a month to bring you up to 7000€ a year :confused2:

or do you mean you get 100ish a week?

tbh - like I said before, if your bf is willing to state that he is happy to support you that might just be enough to tip it in your favour - apparently they have the power of discretion & can make decisions depending upon individual circumstances


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> that sounds like a good policy - who is it with?
> 
> I'm still confused - if you only get 100 ish a month then your boyfriend would need to transfer 480€ some-odd a month to bring you up to 7000€ a year :confused2:
> 
> ...


I get £100 a week - so thats 120e a week = 480e a month = 4.800e per year

we'll see, what happens


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ZaraMaria said:


> I get £100 a week - so thats 120e a week = 480e a month = 4.800e per year
> 
> we'll see, what happens


that's better - now I'm not confused............. a few posts back you wrote *100 a month!!*


----------



## ZaraMaria (Sep 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> that's better - now I'm not confused............. a few posts back you wrote *100 a month!!*


Sorry for the confusion! Hehehehe


----------



## carlokoko (Sep 20, 2012)

*NIE nightmare!*

I found bank ,shopped around and found the cheapest bank,Caixa (blue sign with flower logo) something like 24euro per quarter,some crazy bank asked 200euro!!!.Just moved from uk where the banks are competitive and no fee!
To pen non resident account will cost the earth.
However the new law,is clearly discriminating .I never forget that day ,queuing on the rain to be turned down, is awful.
To apply for bicing you need NIE ,for bank account,or renting a flat,so that typical catch 22.
Unemployed ,looking for work in Barcelona? don't think they will take that as support to the application.I wait and see.
Thanks for reading and sharing.
koko


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carlokoko said:


> I found bank ,shopped around and found the cheapest bank,Caixa (blue sign with flower logo) something like 24euro per quarter,some crazy bank asked 200euro!!!.Just moved from uk where the banks are competitive and no fee!
> To pen non resident account will cost the earth.
> However the new law,is clearly discriminating .I never forget that day ,queuing on the rain to be turned down, is awful.
> To apply for bicing you need NIE ,for bank account,or renting a flat,so that typical catch 22.
> ...


it isn't discriminating - it's EU law that the govt can insist that you show proof that you can support yourself financially & not have recourse to public funds or healthcare before you can register as resident - other EU countries including the UK, Italy & France have the same requirements


if someone is moving to Spain, (or anywhere really) they need to be able to support themselves - no-one else is going to do it.........why would anyone move to a new country with no financial back-up & no job lined up?

as stated - you CAN get a non-resident NIE number, & even open a non-resident bank account with just your passport - most of us did just that when we first moved here with just a few euros - although since you need to show a regular income for residency that is neither here nor there I guess - as for the bank which wanted a deposit of 200€ - if you don't have 200€ what are you surviving on? It's not as if they take it & you never see it again...........

whether you can rent a flat is between you & the landlord


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carlokoko said:


> I found bank ,shopped around and found the cheapest bank,Caixa (blue sign with flower logo) something like 24euro per quarter,some crazy bank asked 200euro!!!.Just moved from uk where the banks are competitive and no fee!
> To pen non resident account will cost the earth.
> However the new law,is clearly discriminating .I never forget that day ,queuing on the rain to be turned down, is awful.
> To apply for bicing you need NIE ,for bank account,or renting a flat,so that typical catch 22.
> ...


 Its hardly discrimination, Spain and the banks simply want people who can pay their way and not people who are going to be jobless and homeless. You get three months on a temporary NIE, if you cant find work in that time, then you cant become a resident

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

carlokoko said:


> I found bank ,shopped around and found the cheapest bank,Caixa (blue sign with flower logo) something like 24euro per quarter,some crazy bank asked 200euro!!!.Just moved from uk where the banks are competitive and no fee!
> To pen non resident account will cost the earth.
> However the new law,is clearly discriminating .I never forget that day ,queuing on the rain to be turned down, is awful.
> To apply for bicing you need NIE ,for bank account,or renting a flat,so that typical catch 22.
> ...


In fact, the cheapest is Sabadell at 0 euros per year, no charges and no cost for credit/debit cards.

Yes there are some limitations about money having to go in each month but there are ways around even this.



by-the way - whats bicing???? Do you mean banking?


----------



## JoeWilliams (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for the healthcare recommendations. Think we will go to La Caixa on Monday and open an account. Hopefully with both of those we will be ok.

Unfortunately you cannot get an NIE with just your passport anymore, atleast not in Barcelona. We were turned away and have spoken to others who recently had the same experience.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoeWilliams said:


> Thank you for the healthcare recommendations. Think we will go to La Caixa on Monday and open an account. Hopefully with both of those we will be ok.
> 
> Unfortunately you cannot get an NIE with just your passport anymore, atleast not in Barcelona. We were turned away and have spoken to others who recently had the same experience.


but are you asking for a non-resident NIE number (with form EX15) or to register as resident (form EX18)?

if the reason you give is 'to look for work' then they will expect you to register as resident - but for a _*non-resident*_ NIE they don't need proof of income or healthcare


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

ZaraMaria said:


> In what area are you applying for work? When i look in the papers and online, most of the jobs are in Marbella.. I'm hoping for something in Benalmadena or Torremolinos... But tbh, i think i'm going to have to do it the old fashioned way just going down there and walking into every business handing in my CV. Also, my problem is i don't have many qualifications.. i got good GSCE results in high school.. but no college :S


Well, yeah, the lack of qualifications is likely to be an issue, as it is even in the UK. I work in TEFL, but have good qualifications (BA, MA and CELTA) and lots of experience. The thing is with my job is that Spanish people can't do it and the average English speaker isn't qualified to do it, so I'm somewhat in demand.

If you're looking for bar work etc, you're competing with all the unemployed young Spanish people, of which there are many. Still, a lot of places on the Costas prefer to hire Brits, as they're British-run and not bothered about catering to Spaniards. At least, that's how it used to be. I'd focus on places like that, expat bars, cafes, things like that and just hand in your CV in person.


----------



## carola78 (Sep 21, 2012)

Barcelona or Madrid!!!!!


----------



## jlbane (Sep 22, 2012)

I got my NIE number in Vilanova after two dys of queuing up. All I had to do was take my passport and a local verification which I got in Olivella. The latter was valid for two weeks. With my NIE number I was able to open a bank account, so I would advise you go the same route.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jlbane said:


> I got my NIE number in Vilanova after two dys of queuing up. All I had to do was take my passport and a local verification which I got in Olivella. The latter was valid for two weeks. With my NIE number I was able to open a bank account, so I would advise you go the same route.


The rules have changed now. You can only get a temporary NIE number (for 3 months) and then you need to prove income and healthcare provision before you can have a permanent NIE and residencia
jo xxx


----------



## jlbane (Sep 22, 2012)

jojo said:


> The rules have changed now. You can only get a temporary NIE number (for 3 months) and then you need to prove income and healthcare provision before you can have a permanent NIE and residencia
> jo xxx


Thanks Jo, that's a very useful bit of info. Looks like it makes life more difficult for new expats coming into Spain but then again, especially in the south, I have heard so many stories of British and German expats moving back to their original countries due to the financial crisis - even leaving their pets behind. Very sad for the animals.


----------

